# I'm on the fence cz 75 with a kadet conversion



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

It's either a new full size CZ75 in 9mm parabellium with a add on cz kadet 22lr kit. Or just a add on 22lr kit for my cz85db? I'm thinking having another fantastic pistol in 9mm could be handy someday. I wished cz offered a cz75 compact in 22lr or even a cz83/82 in 22lr. I could bring the kids up to speed pistol wise.


----------

